# Umgang mit Befehl bcp SQL Server



## StefanLausL (8. März 2009)

Hallo,

welche Parameter müssen verwendet werden um mit dem Systembefehl bcp 
Daten aus SQL auszugeben und diese an eine Textdatei am Ende anzufügen
und nicht zu überschreiben ?
Geht das überhaupt ?

DECLARE @FileName varchar(50),
@bcpCommand varchar(2000)

SET @FileName = REPLACE('d:\temp\sysobjects.txt','/','-')

SET @bcpCommand = 'bcp "SELECT * FROM northwind.dbo.orders" queryout "'
SET @bcpCommand = @bcpCommand + @FileName + '" -c -t; -r\n'

EXEC master..xp_cmdshell @bcpCommand


----------

